# H} Various W} dark angels, blood angels, space marines or orks



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have up for trade the following:

Latest necrons codex
24 warriors (1 without head)
6 scarab bases
2 oop metal immortals
2 oop metal flayed ones
10 imperial guard (2 partially built)
1 chimera (painted except for tank commander)
Dark apostle (slightly painted and modified will include original backpack)
Fw word bearers rhino doors (cleaned still need wash)

Adding more later.

I am after the following:
Anything to do with space marines, dark angels, blood angel or orks. Would prefer any of the first three armies.

Thanks in advance.

Gothic


----------



## dbone2005 (Mar 11, 2014)

i have an entire ork army for sale if you are intersted


----------

